# Bildergalerie erstellen / programmieren



## lucie (16. Aug 2007)

Hallo zusammen !

ich heiße Lucie und bin "Blutige Anfängerin" ich weiß nicht ob mein Plan zu hoch gegriffen ist, aber irgendwann muß man ja mal anfangen.
Ich wollte für meine Seite eine Bildergalerie erstellen, möchte aber nicht diese vorgerfertigten Dinger mit Werbung ect. verwenden, nun meine eigentliche Frage, wie erstelle ich eine Bildergalerie per Java Skript, bitte in leicht verständlichen Worten denn wie gesagt; Anfänger und so !!


----------



## SlaterB (16. Aug 2007)

ein guter Schritt wäre schon mal die Suche eines JavaScript- +  vor allem HTML-Forums, 
Java != JavaScript


----------



## Lucie (16. Aug 2007)

Oh Gott Slater !

Bitte was soll ich besorgen ? Und woher?
Gehts ein klein wenig genauer ?? Ich bin echt noch in den Kinderschuhen was das ganze angeht, kann man vielleicht auch vorher mal was lesen damit man ein wenig fitter ist in der Geschichte?


----------



## SlaterB (16. Aug 2007)

da war ein Tippfehler drin aber sollte doch lesbar gewesen sein:
du bist hier in einem Java-Forum, und Java ist nicht JavaScript 

siehe auch
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic17227_ihr-seid-falschen-forum.html
(mit paar Links)

und vor allem: deine Bildergalerie wird überwiegend aus HTML bestehen, lerne erstmal das, 
JavaScript ist dafür relativ unwichtig/ ohne HTML nicht zu gebrauchen

http://de.selfhtml.org/


----------



## Guest (16. Aug 2007)

Slater das ist ja mal ein Wort vielen Dank für den Tipp !!!
Lucie


----------

